# PC games on mac mini?



## hallatie (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi guys,

This question has been driving me nuts.

Can you play modern PC games via Bootcamp on one of the new Mac minis (the ones with nvidia 9400m graphics)? I'm thinking specifically of the Total War series (Medieval II and the new Napoleon), but any equivalent graphics-hungry games would give me an answer. Or would such games run so slowly that I'd be better off forgetting about a mini and saving up the extra for an iMac with a Radeon 4670 graphics card? I know that would definitely do the trick, but it's twice the price and I don't otherwise need it. I already have monitors, keyboards etc.

Any of you guys got one of the new Mac minis and managing to run PC games on it successfully?

Help really appreciated here because I can't find this info anywhere on the net, or else it refers to macs that are several years old with completely different graphics capabilities.

thanks


----------



## alacemessi (Aug 27, 2011)

Why there are variety of adventure games for mac via boot camp. You can take help of search engines to find out the games for your mac mini. So happy gaming my friend.


----------

